# Look, I have my own smiley!



## TMM (Jan 12, 2009)

<-- TMM! Though I'm sure it wasn't actually intended for me  probably meant, "*t*oo *m*uch *m*etal for one hand", not "*t*he *m*ammon *m*achine"... but I'll use it anyway!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah... it was meant _just_ for you buddy


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Yeah... it was meant _just_ for you buddy



 Hasn't this thing been here for like at least 2+ yeas though??


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got mine.


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

I have one too.

...Sorta...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 16, 2009)

Me ---> 



Although I've recently adopted this one:


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

^ I think that's closest to me.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 16, 2009)

That or .


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 17, 2009)

I just dont think its angry enough


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2009)

My sigpic.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jan 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I just dont think its angry enough



Well who are you? Devin Townsend?

This smiley is for me, since I like throwing rocks.


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I just dont think its angry enough



 ...?


----------



## arktan (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe this one, Demoniac?


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2009)

:satanmummybanana:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> Well who are you? Devin Townsend?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2009)

TonalArchitect said:


> Well who are you? Devin Townsend?



...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

I have one.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2009)

I think this one is more me:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I think this one is more me:



Dont lie to yourself. Its more


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2009)

Hands off, bitchtits.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Hands off, bitchtits.



Excuse me my good man, but I am no bitchtits. 

i do love bitche's tits though


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Dont lie to yourself. Its more


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2009)

He's calling you teh homo.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Randy said:


> He's calling you teh homo.




What is this "teh"?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 25, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> What is this "teh"?



I thing "Teh" is either "Leet Speak" for "The" or just a typo  either way it means The


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2009)

Demoniac said:


>



Confused you are


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 15, 2009)

I'm a pirate and/or a robot...so my emoticon can be either:





or


----------

